# Pelvic pressure! Advice needed.



## I_AM_LIVID

This has been a bad start to my week. Had very little sleep last night as babies were kicking up a storm, and after being told by a friend´s mother yesterday that I am carrying my babies very low Ive been unable to think of anything else.

I think Im stressing about preterm labour a lot lately because since last week Ive been feeling kicks (or punches) really low in my pelvic area. At first I put it down to babies changing positions, but it has been days and not much has changed apart from the kicks getting stronger.

It doesnt really hurt, but Im worried that my boy could provoke contractions with his strong kicks. Is it normal for one of the babies to be kicking so low 25 weeks into the pregnancy, or should I call my doctor asap?


----------



## chetnaz

Hi hun, dont worry, i've been having really low kicks (in my groin!) for weeks and weeks now. It was because one twin was breech so was kicking me down below, but as you can see, i've reached 34 weeks (nearly) and still going strong. They are now both head down so i'm really feeling the kicks to my ribs! I just think it's the position they are in. Try not to worry yourself, i know it's hard and you stress over the smallest thing in a twin pregnancy - i'm doing it myself! But I've just been to my GP and my BP is high and he told me off for stressing too much! Said i have to try and chill out otherwise he'll have to put my on BP medication and if that doesnt work, i'll be induced earlier! Soooo deep breaths and mantra for the next week " I am serene. I will be calm. Everything will be ok!" Repeat after me! :haha:


----------



## Bumber

I have been having the exact same thing since just over 20 wks. some days its feels like I am being kicked full on in the crotch. How nice. I am sure it all just about how they are positioned. Much love


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

chetnaz said:


> Hi hun, dont worry, i've been having really low kicks (in my groin!) for weeks and weeks now. It was because one twin was breech so was kicking me down below, but as you can see, i've reached 34 weeks (nearly) and still going strong. They are now both head down so i'm really feeling the kicks to my ribs! I just think it's the position they are in. Try not to worry yourself, i know it's hard and you stress over the smallest thing in a twin pregnancy - i'm doing it myself! But I've just been to my GP and my BP is high and he told me off for stressing too much! Said i have to try and chill out otherwise he'll have to put my on BP medication and if that doesnt work, i'll be induced earlier! Soooo deep breaths and mantra for the next week " I am serene. I will be calm. Everything will be ok!" Repeat after me! :haha:

When did they start kicking you in the groin? I know I'm probably being a tad bit silly, but those kicks are something else I tell you.


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

Bumber said:


> I have been having the exact same thing since just over 20 wks. some days its feels like I am being kicked full on in the crotch. How nice. I am sure it all just about how they are positioned. Much love

As strange as this might come across, I'm glad I'm not the only one experiencing this. I mean, I have to put my hand on my pubic area to feel those kicks... not very pleasant. Anyway, hoping my boy changes position soon so that I can stop worrying about it.


----------



## chetnaz

At first he was head down so i didnt feel the kicks down below until about 25 weeks, but once he turne breech, boy did he go for it!! No matter how empty my bladder was, i'd always felt the need for the loo once he started kicking and as theyre getting bigger, its getting really painful. Yesterday i had the weirdest feeling - felt like an elbow or a heel dragging/swirling round then I felt this pop and dig! It hurt so much i let out a loud gasp. Have to admit though, the more it hurts or the more i feel the more i like it as the way i see it, i have two strong, healthy and big boys growing in there! xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi there. Please look back at some of my pregnancy posts hun. One of the threads I started was about the exact same thing. I was kicked so low, that I even felt it on my cervix - sometimes it would make me jump it was so hard. When I had my routine cervical scan I remember asking Doc to check if a foot was directly on my bladder or cervix - it was, but it was having zero effect on my stitch or cervix. 

Remember, that now you are further along, babies are getting bigger and because there are two, there is much less room so they are squashed down much lower in your abdomen. Your bump doesn't look abnormally low to me - and remember how mine looked? It was super low from about 28wks due to sheer weight of the babies and my failing muscles. I still didn't give birth for another 8 weeks, and would have gone longer if it weren't for planned section.

I don't think your bump position had anything to do with your son's prem birth hun - please try to stop worrying about that. I had so many worries, and was convinced every twinge meant disaster. I wasted most of the pregnancy fretting, and all for nothing - learn from me and try not to do the same ;) Being kicked low is normal with twins, bump height was not indicative of gestation for me, and you will feel increasing amounts of discomfort, pressure and pain - none of which necessarily means your cherubs are on their way. Remember my prem baby came with virtually no symptoms whatsoever.

You are doing so well, and your bump looks healthy and normal. Much love x


----------



## Bumber

I_AM_LIVID said:


> Bumber said:
> 
> 
> I have been having the exact same thing since just over 20 wks. some days its feels like I am being kicked full on in the crotch. How nice. I am sure it all just about how they are positioned. Much love
> 
> As strange as this might come across, I'm glad I'm not the only one experiencing this. I mean, I have to put my hand on my pubic area to feel those kicks... not very pleasant. Anyway, hoping my boy changes position soon so that I can stop worrying about it.Click to expand...

Yep me too. The other day I had one that felt like it was heading even lower still!! It also makes me feel like I desparetly need the loo and then when I get there its all stopped.


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

chetnaz said:


> At first he was head down so i didnt feel the kicks down below until about 25 weeks, but once he turne breech, boy did he go for it!! No matter how empty my bladder was, i'd always felt the need for the loo once he started kicking and as theyre getting bigger, its getting really painful. Yesterday i had the weirdest feeling - felt like an elbow or a heel dragging/swirling round then I felt this pop and dig! It hurt so much i let out a loud gasp. Have to admit though, the more it hurts or the more i feel the more i like it as the way i see it, i have two strong, healthy and big boys growing in there! xx

Sounds like it is normal for them to be breech in the 20s. As for the constant need to wee... I'm currently feeling the same.


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

lizziedripping said:


> Hi there. Please look back at some of my pregnancy posts hun. One of the threads I started was about the exact same thing. I was kicked so low, that I even felt it on my cervix - sometimes it would make me jump it was so hard. When I had my routine cervical scan I remember asking Doc to check if a foot was directly on my bladder or cervix - it was, but it was having zero effect on my stitch or cervix.
> 
> Remember, that now you are further along, babies are getting bigger and because there are two, there is much less room so they are squashed down much lower in your abdomen. Your bump doesn't look abnormally low to me - and remember how mine looked? It was super low from about 28wks due to sheer weight of the babies and my failing muscles. I still didn't give birth for another 8 weeks, and would have gone longer if it weren't for planned section.
> 
> I don't think your bump position had anything to do with your son's prem birth hun - please try to stop worrying about that. I had so many worries, and was convinced every twinge meant disaster. I wasted most of the pregnancy fretting, and all for nothing - learn from me and try not to do the same ;) Being kicked low is normal with twins, bump height was not indicative of gestation for me, and you will feel increasing amounts of discomfort, pressure and pain - none of which necessarily means your cherubs are on their way. Remember my prem baby came with virtually no symptoms whatsoever.
> 
> You are doing so well, and your bump looks healthy and normal. Much love x

It is so nice to hear from someone that experienced first hand what I am going through and had two healthy babies at the end of it all. I'm less stressed about it after hearing from all of you. So for that, thanks you.


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

Thought I would bring this thread back instead of starting a new one on the same subject.

UPDATE: Since last week Friday (28 weeks,4 days) the kicking in my crotch has gotten progressively worse. I found out both twins are breech and seem to be dancing on my cervix. I guess I'm more stressed about it now because, not only are there two sets of legs doing the kicking, but unlike few weeks back, it is a bit painful now.

Did it get worse for anyone as weeks went on?


----------



## greenie

I guess as they get bigger their kicks start to hurt - I have one set of feet in my ribs and one down below and they do hurt a bit. I'm sure its normal and doesn't mean anything untoward is happening to your cervix. Also if you are focused on or particularly worried about something the mind is very clever and can become overly attuned to or sensitive to something. It's especially true with physical symptoms - I really suffer from this I get myself so worked up that it becomes very difficult to notice anything else. When did anyone last check your cervix? I guess that must be something you get regularly with a stitch?
Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## lizziedripping

Kicks down low are horrendous, and do get worse. I had one breech and both took it in turns to punchand kick my cervix - i felt like they were literally kicking their way out. It takes your breath at times - try not to worry hun, as they get bigger the discomfort increases x


----------

